
Every Time I Try To Embrace Twitter, They Push Us Away - nreece
http://www.louisgray.com/live/2009/01/every-time-i-try-to-embrace-twitter.html
======
lacker
The company is not "treating them like leeches" just because they put a hard
cap on API usage. 100 requests per IP address is plenty for any client-based
application, and they have to put some sort of limit in place.

Maybe Twitter could seed torrents of all tweets in a given time period,
putting up new torrents as soon as possible. It seems like that could scale
indefinitely, although it might be crazy for Twitter to give away so much of
its data.

~~~
thwarted
Ironically, isn't most, if not all, of their data available via web pages?
You'd just need to scrape them. It would be odd if using the API was made so
difficult that scraping was considered the easier, legitimate route.

